# Best time to add sponge filter in fry tank?



## AzureMyst (Apr 26, 2016)

So I read somewhere, that someone had a sponge filter in their fry tank, and some fry got stuck in the filter and died. Then again, that was a DIY filter, but I'm using a purchased one, so maybe that doesn't apply. Still, I'm wondering, at what age/size are fry generally big enough to add a sponge filter without the possibility of them getting stuck in it? Or it creating too strong of a current for them? Would an extra part reduce the current enough so that the fry can swim against it, even at a small size? Like a valve or something? I believe I read something about those, but I forgot the specifics. I definitely want to implement a filter, I just want it to help and not hurt the fry. The earlier I can put it in, the better. It's just that I've heard of people putting it in immediately when they set up their tank, or after the fry have been in an unfiltered tank a month.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Though unecessary, sponge filters help maintain your water. Set to one bubble per second should not cause too great a suction that it will suck fry.

However, corner filters may suck fry. . . Well actually fry would try to hide in them or behind them and get stuck. Ever bigger fry may die.

Air bubblers can be set to a minimum, thus fry should be safe since 3mm - Actually since free swimming - or since you start feeding them. However newly hatched fry often approaches anything vibrating in the water. Thus bubblers may distract fry from food. 

The bigger the tank, the less disturbance bubblers causes and can be set higher. Remember not to use something fry may try to hide in.


----------



## AzureMyst (Apr 26, 2016)

indjo said:


> Though unecessary, sponge filters help maintain your water. Set to one bubble per second should not cause too great a suction that it will suck fry.
> 
> However, corner filters may suck fry. . . Well actually fry would try to hide in them or behind them and get stuck. Ever bigger fry may die.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate your reply.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I have a double sponge filter from amazon. I took it from an established tank and placed it into my fry tank even before my fish spawned. The outtake is pointed against the wall but it does not create much disturbance anyway. And with this filter you will never have to worry about fry getting sucked into it.


----------

